# Stitch cpt



## audmkn1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi -if we have a patient come in to family practice office and the provider has to stitch an incision from a laprscopic procedure (done by specialist - what cpt code would you use a level  - simple wound repair?

Thanks!
Debi


----------



## cgallimore (Jun 24, 2009)

I would look at CPT 12020-Treatment of superficial wound dehiscence; simple closure.


----------



## audmkn1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------

